# Umum > Ngobrol & Ucapan >  Klinik Obat Aborsi Madaura Wa,082211159562 Obat Penggugur Janin Di Madura

## mozillaakun29

*OBAT ABORSI ASLI  OBAT ABORSI* *Obat  Aborsi Asli 082211159562 Penjual Obat Aborsi Asli | Jual Obat Aborsi  Asli | Obat Aborsi Paling Asli | Obat Aborsi Sangat Asli | Obat  Penggugur Kandungan Asli.
* *Obat Aborsi Asli Sangat Tepat Untuk Melunturkan Kandungan Yang Sangat Kuat Dan Di Jamin Hasilnya Tuntas Dan Aman.* *APOTIK: Kami Obat aborsi Asli Pemesanan Lebih Nyaman VIA HP : 082211159562 Pin:  DDCD95A5 * *Jual Obat Aborsi Murah * *Obat Penggugur kandungan | Obat Penggugur Janin  Obat Telat Datang Bulan* *. Dengan harga yang bisa anda pilih  sesuai usia kandungan anda. Obat yang kami jual ampuh untuk menunda  kehamilan atau proses aborsi untuk usia kandungan 1  6 bulan.* *Setelah Minum Obat aborsi Selama 4  5 Jam Dijamin 100% Langsung Gugur Dan Tuntas,
* ** *Apa itu Aborsi ?* *Abortion Adalah dengan membendung  hormon yang di perlukan untuk mempertahankan kehamilan yaitu hormon  progesterone, karena hormon ini di bendung, maka jalur kehamilan mulai  membuka dan leher rahim menjadi melunak, sehingga mulai mengeluarkan  darah yang merupakan tanda bahwa obat telah bekerja (maksimal 1 jam  sejak obat diminum) darah inilah yang kemudian menjadi pertanda bahwa  pasien telah mengalami menstruasinya, sehingga secara otomatis kandungan  di dalamnya telah hilang dengan sendirinya 100% berhasil dan aman* *KAMI MEMBERI GARANSI 100%.* *jangan terima obat yang sudah ke buka tabletnya, karena yang asli masih bertablet utuh seperti foto di atas.* *PENJELASAN OBAT ABORSI USIA 1 BULAN* *Pada usia kandungan ini, pasien tidak akan merasakan sakit, dikarenakan janin belum terbentuk.* *Cara kerja obat aborsi :* *Cara kerjanya Adalah dengan membendung  hormon diperlukan untuk mempertahankan kehamilan yaitu hormon  progesterone. Maka jalur kehamilan ini mulai membuka dan leher rahim  menjadi melunak sehingga mulai mengeluarkan darah merupakan tanda bahwa  obat telah bekerja (maksimal 3 jam sejak obat diminum). Darah inilah  kemudian menjadi pertanda bahwa pasien telah mengalami menstruasinya,  sehingga secara otomatis kandungan didalamnya telah hilang dengan  sendirinya. 100% berhasil aman dan
Tanpa efek samping.* *PENJELASAN OBAT ABORSI USIA 2 BULAN* *Pada usia kandungan ini, pasien akan  adanya rasa sedikit nyeri pada saat darah keluar itu merupakan pertanda  menstruasi. Hal ini dikarenakan pada usia kandungan 2 bulan, janin sudah  mulai terbentuk walaupun hanya sebesar bola tenis.* *OBAT ABORSI ASLI  OBAT ABORSI* *Obat Aborsi Asli solusi tepat untuk penggugur kandungan anda dari usia 1 2 3 4 5 6 Bulan Pil Telat Haid asli dari Pfizer, Cytotec Misoprostol pfizer Obat Aborsi* *Cara kerja obat aborsi :* *Secara umum sama dengan cara kerja * *OBAT ABORSI ASLI* *dosis 1 bulan, hanya bedanya selain  membendung hormon progesterone, juga mengisolasi janin sehingga akan  terbelah menjadi kecil-kecil sehingga nantinya akan mudah untuk  dikeluarkan. Selain itu,  OBAT ABORSI dosis 2 bulan   juga akan membersihkan rahim dari sisa-sisa janin mungkin ada sehingga  rahim akan menjadi bersih kembali seperti semula,artinya tetap dapat  mengandung dan melahirkan secara normal untuk selanjutnya. Menstruasi  akan terjadi maksimal 24 jam sejak OBAT ABORSI diminum.* *PENJELASAN OBAT ABORSI USIA 3 BULAN* *Pada usia kandungan ini, pasien akan  merasakan sakit yang sedikit tidak berlebihan(sekitar 1 jam), namun  hanya akan terjadi pada saat darah keluar merupakan pertanda menstruasi.  Hal ini dikarenakan pada usia kandungan 3 bulan, janin sudah terbentuk  sebesar kepalan tangan orang dewasa.* *Cara kerja obat aborsi :* *OBAT ABORSI ASLI
* *dosis 3 bulan secara umum sama dengan cara kerja DOSIS OBAT ABORSI  2 bulan, hanya bedanya selain mengisolasi janin juga menghancurkan  janin dengan formula methotrexate dikandung didalamnya. Formula  methotrexate ini sangat ampuh untuk menghancurkan janin menjadi  serpihan-serpihan kecil akan sangat berguna pada saat dikeluarkan nanti.   OBAT ABORSI dosis 3 bulan juga membersihkan rahim  dari sisa-sisa janin mungkin ada / tersisa sehingga nantinya tetap dapat  mengandung dan melahirkan secara normal. Menstruasi akan terjadi  maksimal 24 jam sejak OBAT ABORSI diminum.* *UNTUK PENJELASAN PADA USIA KANDUNGAN 4   6 BULAN, MENGENAI REAKSI & CARA KERJA OBAT ABORSI SILAHKAN HUBUNGI  KAMI ( Contact Hotline )* ** *Tips menghindari penjual obat palsu:* *(1) Hindari penawaran dengan harga yang murah / murahan hasil pasti (GAGAL).* *(2) Layanan Setiap Waktu, bisa di TLP, dengan Respon yang baik & cepat.* *(3) Mendapatkan No Resi Pengiriman supaya anda bisa cek melalui JNE/TIKI/POS terdekat untuk mengetahui / memastikan order anda.* *(4) Ada berbagai BUKTI nyata tanpa rekayasa & TERPERCAYA.* *(5) Mintaklah foto obat dengan menyertakan alamat anda di sampingnya sebelum anda mentransfer pembayaranya.* *(6) Jangan membeli obat di website yang tidak resmi, karena website resmi tidak memakai kalimat (blogspot)* *DAFTAR LENGKAP HARGA PAKET OBAT ABORSI CYTOTEC AMAN DAN TERPERCAYA* *Berikut daftar harga lengkap dari berbagai paket Obat Aborsi Asli  Obat Aborsi Aman  Obat Penggugur Kandungan ( Obat Telat Bulan  Dan Obat Telat Datang Bulan )*  *NO.*
 *PAKET OBAT ABORSI*
 *HARGA STANDAR*
 *HARGA TUNTAS*

 *1.*
 *1  4 Minggu*
 *Rp. 600.000,-*
 *Rp. 850.000,-*

 *2.*
 *4  8 Minggu*
 *Rp. 900.000,-*
 *Rp. 1.3000.000,-*

 *3.*
 *8  12 Minggu*
 *Rp. 1.300.000,-*
 *Rp. 1.600.000,-*

 *4.*
 *12  16 Minggu*
 *Rp. 1.600.000,-*
 *Rp. 2.000.000,-*

 *5.*
 *16  20 Minggu*
 *Rp. 2.000.000,-*
 *Rp. 2.500.000,-*


** Paket Obat Telat Bulan  Obat Aborsi Standar 90% TingkatKeberhasilan*
* * Paket Obat Telat Bulan  Obat Aborsi Tuntas 99% Tingkat Keberhasilan* *website resmi : https://www.klinikindofarma.com/*

----------

